# bibigay mo lahat ng gusto ko pag dating mo dito ?



## Carpe Noctem

Hi everybody !

A new sentence in Tagalog with which I have problems of translation... Can anyone help me ?

The sentence is :

 - bibigay mo lahat ng gusto ko pag dating mo dito ?

By the way, could you explain me too how a question is structured in Tagalog ? What are the differences in relation to an affirmative sentence ?

Maraming salamat in advance for anybody who can be helpful ! ;-)


----------



## Chriszinho85

The sentence translates to "Are you going to give me everything I want when you get here?"





> By the way, could you explain me too how a question is structured in Tagalog ? What are the differences in relation to an affirmative sentence ?


There's not much difference in the structure between a question and an affirmative sentence.  Word order is the same, but most of the time with questions the particle "ba" is added.


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Maraming salamat Chriszinho85 for your translation and explanation !

Now I know the question, I know the answer..!  ;-)


----------



## MARTEENA

Carpe Noctem said:


> Hi everybody !
> 
> A new sentence in Tagalog with which I have problems of translation... Can anyone help me ?
> 
> The sentence is :
> 
> - bibigay mo lahat ng gusto ko pag dating mo dito ?
> 
> By the way, could you explain me too how a question is structured in Tagalog ? What are the differences in relation to an affirmative sentence ?
> 
> Maraming salamat in advance for anybody who can be helpful ! ;-)


 
- bibigay mo lahat ng gusto ko pag dating mo dito ?
You will give me everything that i want when you get here?..

cheers,
may


----------

